# Looking For Uncensored CWCFlyingElephants Video



## applechips (Nov 7, 2013)

Recently, my friends and I just discovered our new favorite video of Chris, CWCFlyingElephants (titled also as RANDOM ACCESS HUMOR) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKrl7SA0Myo. However, we're trying to initiate one of other friends into the wonderful world of CWC and we can't find the  uncensored version of this batshit video. The slutload link from the CWCki doesn't seem to work anymore and I could not find a copy of it in Goombapolice's mediafire link from the CWCville Library. Obviously, there are plenty of other terrible videos we could show our friend, we were just curious if anyone knew where we could find the explicit version of this particular one. Thanks.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 7, 2013)

why would you ever want to see that


----------



## Stuff and Things (Nov 7, 2013)

Just one quick question: ok... why in the holy mother of ass would you and your friend want to see that thing in an uncensored version???


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Nov 7, 2013)

My thoughts exactly. Why would you show THAT to your friend? I thought I was bad showing the rape of ivy video as an introduction to OPL...


----------



## spaps (Nov 7, 2013)

why the fuck would you want to see chris's penis


----------



## snowkitten91 (Nov 7, 2013)

Your friend will need it.


----------



## Zim (Nov 7, 2013)

Do you have a sick deformed pickle fetish?


----------



## The Knife (Nov 7, 2013)

You are a horrible friend.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Nov 7, 2013)

Just come out and say it OP, you don't have a friend and you really just want to mass-debate yourself to an autistic man-child pleasuring himself on webcam for trolls because you're a sick, sick pervert.

We won't judge you for that, but distorting the truth as much as Chris would, well, that's just low.


----------



## tobacky_vapor (Nov 7, 2013)

Be sure to record your friends' reactions


----------



## CatParty (Nov 7, 2013)

tobacky_vapor said:
			
		

> Be sure to record your friends' reactions




hold them down and record their screams


----------



## Bob's Fries (Nov 7, 2013)

OP, you sickfuck.  

Why would you do this to your friends?


----------



## The Nameless One (Nov 7, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> tobacky_vapor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could be like that scene in _A Clockwork Orange_. More like _A Cockwork Orange_, amirite?


----------



## Stuff and Things (Nov 7, 2013)

The Nameless One said:
			
		

> It could be like that scene in _A Clockwork Orange_. More like _A Cockwork Orange_, amirite?



A Bent Cockwork Orange... ok this thread is getting really disgusting.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 7, 2013)

I should probably inb4lock.


----------



## Venusaur (Nov 7, 2013)

"Looking For Uncensored CWCFlyingElephants Video"
...
WHY?


----------



## Night Terror (Nov 7, 2013)

mm yeah chris's swinging pickle gets me so randy


----------



## _blank_ (Nov 7, 2013)

You know, I'm one of those types that likes to watch people lose their minds and watch the world burn, etc.... but sometimes you got to know your limitations.

Still, here's a video of Chris pretending he's an elephant. That's all you'll get from me. Best of luck on your quest- you shall return... changed.
[youtube]Q-qFR5AyYMs[/youtube]


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 7, 2013)

Isn't this a bit against the rules? The "Limit discussion of body parts and functions one"?

Ah, well.



Spoiler


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Nov 7, 2013)

Eh....I mean, if the thread was titled that, then it'd be against the rules. We're not going into the fine, yet extremely disgusting parts of the man who is CWC.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Nov 7, 2013)

Huh, why this thread hasn't been blocked yet?


----------



## tobacky_vapor (Nov 7, 2013)

FemboiBunny said:
			
		

> Huh, why this thread hasn't been blocked yet?



Jerkops currently stuck on the moon atm.


----------



## Hunk (Nov 7, 2013)

Christ. Something's wrong with you.


----------



## cheeseclothe (Nov 7, 2013)

I understand, OP. I can't find the Cake Farts video anywhere, and it's driving me nuts. Yes, it's all gross, but I can't not see any part of Christory. It's a compulsion so strong that I need to freakin' see a grown man ruin a chocolate confection, so I understand completely.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Nov 7, 2013)

cheeseclothe said:
			
		

> I understand, OP. I can't find the Cake Farts video anywhere, and it's driving me nuts. Yes, it's all gross, but I can't not see any part of Christory. It's a compulsion so strong that I need to freakin' see a grown man ruin a chocolate confection, so I understand completely.



I hope you're joking...


----------



## Male (Nov 7, 2013)

cheeseclothe said:
			
		

> I understand, OP. I can't find the Cake Farts video anywhere, and it's driving me nuts. Yes, it's all gross, but I can't not see any part of Christory. It's a compulsion so strong that I need to freakin' see a grown man ruin a chocolate confection, so I understand completely.


Hi youknowwho


----------



## cheeseclothe (Nov 7, 2013)

FemboiBunny said:
			
		

> cheeseclothe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I were. I'm desensitized from too much internet browsing, and probably too obsessed with Chris (definitely too obsessed with Chris   ).


----------



## Stuff and Things (Nov 7, 2013)

cheeseclothe said:
			
		

> FemboiBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok... what the fuck?


----------



## cheeseclothe (Nov 7, 2013)

FemboiBunny said:
			
		

> ok... what the fuck?


 
Not to come off as a dick, but I don't need for you to understand. It just is.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Nov 7, 2013)

cheeseclothe said:
			
		

> FemboiBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter... what the fuck??


----------



## Male (Nov 7, 2013)

Mew get off our forums.


----------



## cheeseclothe (Nov 7, 2013)

FemboiBunny said:
			
		

> cheeseclothe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I'm just a little fucked in the head.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Nov 7, 2013)

cheeseclothe said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm just a little fucked in the head.



Oh, ok.


----------



## snowkitten91 (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Male (Nov 7, 2013)

Catparty like this comment too.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Nov 7, 2013)

Male said:
			
		

> Catparty like this comment too.



Tfw catparty didn't liked your comment


----------



## Marvin (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah, I understand what cheeseclothe's saying. I mean, I don't care specifically about flying elephants or cake farts, but, in general, I don't like when the cwcki has holes. I wasn't ever much of a cwcki contributor, but still, it's kind of a compulsion to have the cwcki be complete, y'know?

I think making sure we had copies of the videos was a little more important back when debates were more frequently _about_ the videos, so I guess it isn't vital nowadays, but it'd still be nice, for completeness' sake. Actually, maybe we should put together a torrent or something, just to make sure we don't lose anything. I don't know, maybe I'll look into that at some point.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 7, 2013)

CatParty never likes _my_ comments when I tell him too  

Edit: GOTCHA!!!!! One free like for Pikonic


----------



## The Nameless One (Nov 7, 2013)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Yeah, I understand what cheeseclothe's saying. I mean, I don't care specifically about flying elephants or cake farts, but, in general, I don't like when the cwcki has holes. I wasn't ever much of a cwcki contributor, but still, it's kind of a compulsion to have the cwcki be complete, y'know?


That's how I've always felt about the cwcki, too. Whether it's out of an obsessive sense of completionism, or preserving something really funny for the sake of people looking for it much later down the road, I don't know, but it's always disappointed me whenever part of Christory has apparently been lost.   

Besides, I fully approve of what the OP wants to do. Watching the original version of a censored Chris video is truly a test of mettle.


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Nov 7, 2013)

I understand OP as well....I mean, people ask me why I find Chris interesting to begin with. It's literally watching a train wreck. You know what's going to happen, but you can't look away because it's so crazy. 

OP, you are very brave for wanting to watch the uncensored version.


----------



## Count groudon (Nov 7, 2013)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Yeah, I understand what cheeseclothe's saying. I mean, I don't care specifically about flying elephants or cake farts, but, in general, I don't like when the cwcki has holes. I wasn't ever much of a cwcki contributor, but still, it's kind of a compulsion to have the cwcki be complete, y'know?
> 
> I think making sure we had copies of the videos was a little more important back when debates were more frequently _about_ the videos, so I guess it isn't vital nowadays, but it'd still be nice, for completeness' sake. Actually, maybe we should put together a torrent or something, just to make sure we don't lose anything. I don't know, maybe I'll look into that at some point.


Yeah, it's like, you don't want to catch a ratata but you want to complete the pokedex. Yes I just made a pokemon metaphore I'm a sperg I know.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Nov 7, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BROWqjuTM0g

Yeah don't tell anyone about this link. It has managed to stay under the google radar, but I don't know how much longer that will be the case. Enjoy


----------



## Springblossom (Nov 7, 2013)

Is that the video where he spins around in a circle, then gets dizzy and falls over? I can watch that .gif all day.

EDIT: Yep.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Nov 7, 2013)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Yeah, I understand what cheeseclothe's saying. I mean, I don't care specifically about flying elephants or cake farts, but, in general, I don't like when the cwcki has holes. I wasn't ever much of a cwcki contributor, but still, it's kind of a compulsion to have the cwcki be complete, y'know?
> 
> I think making sure we had copies of the videos was a little more important back when debates were more frequently _about_ the videos, so I guess it isn't vital nowadays, but it'd still be nice, for completeness' sake. Actually, maybe we should put together a torrent or something, just to make sure we don't lose anything. I don't know, maybe I'll look into that at some point.



It makes sense when you put it that way.


----------



## asperhes (Nov 8, 2013)

Marvin said:
			
		

> I think making sure we had copies of the videos was a little more important back when debates were more frequently about the videos, so I guess it isn't vital nowadays, but it'd still be nice, for completeness' sake. Actually, maybe we should put together a torrent or something, just to make sure we don't lose anything. I don't know, maybe I'll look into that at some point..



As long as we're on the subject, most of Chris's NSFW videos have broken links. I can't find the PandaHalo or Ivy videos featuring naked Chris.


----------



## CWCissey (Nov 8, 2013)

asperhes said:
			
		

> Marvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You say that like it's a bad thing.

I saw Flying Elephants...


----------



## Dreamatorium (Nov 8, 2013)

Chris' haggard chode, hairless pygmy body and horrendous brown man-ass is something no mortal should ever bear witness to


----------



## Varis (Nov 8, 2013)

I fully endorse this type of hazing. Please record the reactions.


----------



## Reshiram (Nov 8, 2013)

I actually get where OP is coming from. The first NSFW video I saw was the censored Cake Fart one. And honestly I just didn't believe what they were implying Chris did. I thought they had outright lied, took the audio from some video of him doing something else and "implied" he did what he did. So that's what made me watch the "uncensored" version because I genuinely couldn't believe someone would do that. The fact these videos aren't online anymore mean new Christorians could follow the same path. The fact these videos exist speak so much into Chris' character. Now they don't exist online its like "what proof do you have that it happened?"


----------



## Lucrid (Nov 8, 2013)

Honestly I don't get why people are making a big deal out of OP wanting to see the video.  Yeah, It's a fat guy naked, but it's not like he's jerking off or defecating or doing anything with body fluids.  He's just doing a bunch of silly impressions and "skits", and if he happened to wearing clothes there would have been nothing particularly gross about it.  It's just that this time Chris decided to do it nude for whatever reason.  Maybe I'm just desensitized to weird things on the Internet but I would be perfectly fine eating dinner and watching uncensored CWCFlyingElephants at the same time.


----------



## Seahorses (Nov 8, 2013)

FemboiBunny said:
			
		

> Just one quick question: ok... why in the holy mother of ass would you and your friend want to see that thing in an uncensored version???



I used to show it to my girlfriend before we got to hanky panky.


----------



## Fuzzy Wuzzy (Nov 10, 2013)

That video almost made me commit suicide. It's like its proof that humanity is failing.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Nov 10, 2013)

Lucrid said:
			
		

> Honestly I don't get why people are making a big deal out of OP wanting to see the video.  Yeah, It's a fat guy naked, but it's not like he's jerking off or defecating or doing anything with body fluids.  He's just doing a bunch of silly impressions and "skits", and if he happened to wearing clothes there would have been nothing particularly gross about it.  It's just that this time Chris decided to do it nude for whatever reason.  Maybe I'm just desensitized to weird things on the Internet but I would be perfectly fine eating dinner and watching uncensored CWCFlyingElephants at the same time.



Anyone ever find out why he was fucking naked doing it?


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 10, 2013)

Salto said:
			
		

> Lucrid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm pretty sure it was at the bequest of the one who was receiving the videos.


----------



## BillRiley (Nov 10, 2013)

A-Stump said:
			
		

> Salto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or because Chris has the mind of a three year old and thinks running frantically around his toy-strewn room buck naked is wildly hilarious.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 10, 2013)

I think he was trying to cheer up one of his sweethearts. (I believe Vanessa Hudgens) But I believe he got naked on his own without outside suggestion.


----------



## Pine Tar (Nov 11, 2013)

You wanna see a naked autist spin around in a filthy room? Well, here's the best I could do. Censored for humanity's sake.   


Spoiler


----------



## Holdek (Nov 11, 2013)

To me this isn't like his recycling video (which I refuse to watch) or his  video.  It's just a pale fat man doing 360s really fast naked until he makes himself dizzy.

There's other footage of him trying (and failing) to do a handstand on his couch and stuff.  

It's just Chris being a completely childish buffoon.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Nov 11, 2013)

Pine Tar said:
			
		

> You wanna see a naked autist spin around in a filthy room? Well, here's the best I could do. Censored for humanity's sake.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Oh God... that bent duck flying around as he spins.


----------



## CWCissey (Nov 11, 2013)

A bit OT, but has anyone else noticed the images at the bottom of the page? A Ferenghi, a duck and Barb?


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 11, 2013)

Why in the name of Godjesus and the Bear would you wanna see it?


----------



## Holdek (Nov 12, 2013)

Salto said:
			
		

> Pine Tar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To quote CatParty: "It's like a little propeller on a big helicopter!"



			
				CWCissey said:
			
		

> A bit OT, but has anyone else noticed the images at the bottom of the page? A Ferenghi, a duck and Barb?



Which page?  Sounds like someone trying to piss off Compy.


----------



## CWCissey (Nov 12, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> Salto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was this page, but they're gone now.


----------



## Strewth (Nov 13, 2013)

Edited for double post. Sorry!


----------



## Strewth (Nov 13, 2013)

Somehow, Cakefarts completely passed me by. I've not even seen a censored version.
I work in healthcare though, and I've seen enough fat old man dong that I'm kinda desensitised.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 13, 2013)

Salto said:
			
		

> Pine Tar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't call it "flying around". It just kind of bobs there like the docked tail of a small dog. A REALLY small dog.



			
				RogerRabbit1988 said:
			
		

> Why in the name of Godjesus and the Bear would you wanna see it?



Some men just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Connor Bible (Nov 13, 2013)

Why?


----------



## Jackolantern (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Smokedaddy (Nov 13, 2013)

*AWRIGHT, AWRIGHT.

I've got it around here someplace.*  It's not just Chris spinning around naked acting retarded -- he's not always spinning, but he's always naked and acting retarded.  

It's either on the lappy or its external HD, gotta plug in and check.  (I snagged Elephants and JUUULAY so I could  make TF2 sprays from them.)  I'll have to find someplace to host it, but I was sniffing around for hosts for other reasons anyway.  I'll be out tomorrow & part of Friday, so give me a little time & check this thread Saturday the 16th.  I might have a link by then.  (Or I might not.)


----------



## Judge Holden (Nov 13, 2013)

Isnt it on slutload?


----------



## Marvin (Nov 13, 2013)

Judge Holden said:
			
		

> Isnt it on slutload?


It was, but I think the slutload version being gone is why this thread was started in the first place.


----------



## applechips (Nov 13, 2013)

Smokedaddy said:
			
		

> *AWRIGHT, AWRIGHT.
> 
> I've got it around here someplace.*  It's not just Chris spinning around naked acting retarded -- he's not always spinning, but he's always naked and acting retarded.
> 
> It's either on the lappy or its external HD, gotta plug in and check.  (I snagged Elephants and JUUULAY so I could  make TF2 sprays from them.)  I'll have to find someplace to host it, but I was sniffing around for hosts for other reasons anyway.  I'll be out tomorrow & part of Friday, so give me a little time & check this thread Saturday the 16th.  I might have a link by then.  (Or I might not.)



thanks man, I really appreciate the effort
have a nice day


----------



## Asperchu_Super_Fan (Nov 13, 2013)

FOR THE INTERNET!

  

Warning: Link NSFW and contains Chris sitting on a cake.  If you don't want to watch this horrible video, just don't click the link.  This has been shared in the interest of Christory only.

http://motherless.com/9F755D3


----------



## Mr. 0 (Nov 14, 2013)

You put it on motherless? The hell's wrong with you?

I watched it from start to finish. I'm not even joking. 

I could describe it in details, but then bann might happen to me.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 14, 2013)

Y'know...I know Chris did all this stuff, the blowup doll humping, the recycling video, the tomgirl photo shoot, Flying Elephants... all for "sweethearts". I've been in a few relationships and I've been married for 8 1/2 years and if anyone that I was in a relationship with asked me to make a video of me doing any of this for them I would laugh at them and suggest they see a shrink to work out their issues before we continue our romance. I just can't feature WHY anyone would do this.


----------



## 4Macie (Nov 14, 2013)

Asperchu_Super_Fan said:
			
		

> FOR THE INTERNET!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

DEAR GOD!


----------



## Mr. 0 (Nov 14, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Y'know...I know Chris did all this stuff, the blowup doll humping, the recycling video, the tomgirl photo shoot, Flying Elephants... all for "sweethearts". I've been in a few relationships and I've been married for 8 1/2 years and if anyone that I was in a relationship with asked me to make a video of me doing any of this for them I would laugh at them and suggest they see a shrink to work out their issues before we continue our romance. I just can't feature WHY anyone would do this.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Nov 14, 2013)

Asperchu_Super_Fan said:
			
		

> FOR THE INTERNET!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I literally backed away from my screen when his fat ass took up the entire camera.  Was that even a real fart?


----------



## cheeseclothe (Nov 14, 2013)

Asperchu_Super_Fan said:
			
		

> FOR THE INTERNET!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God help me, I regret.  But thank you.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 14, 2013)

Asperchu_Super_Fan said:
			
		

> FOR THE INTERNET!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the second time I've seen Cake Farts. All I can think about is "that's the closest we'll ever come to seeing what he looks like after  and it's too damn close for comfort." That is seriously one fucked up kid, man. Again I have to state that if any romantic interest of mine ever asked me to do something like this, especially filming it, I would seriously call into question their mental faculties. I just can't feature why anyone would willingly do something like this.


----------



## Varis (Nov 14, 2013)

Asperchu_Super_Fan said:
			
		

> FOR THE INTERNET!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welp, looks like I don't have a china anymore.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 14, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Y'know...I know Chris did all this stuff, the blowup doll humping, the recycling video, the tomgirl photo shoot, Flying Elephants... all for "sweethearts". I've been in a few relationships and I've been married for 8 1/2 years and if anyone that I was in a relationship with asked me to make a video of me doing any of this for them I would laugh at them and suggest they see a shrink to work out their issues before we continue our romance. I just can't feature WHY anyone would do this.



Well, Chris is very [cwc]naive[/cwc].


----------



## Asperchu_Super_Fan (Nov 14, 2013)

Mr. 0,

I didn't upload it to motherless, in fact motherless as a site disgusts me.  I just found it there.

The uploader has uploaded other Chris vids from that time period, so you can look for others that were released for "Jackie pie".

Again, my friends, it's all in the interest of Christory.

I was looking for flying elephants, unless someone has the original, it's probably gone for good.  I'm a nobody in the world of Chris trolling, so someone will have to ask one of the upper-level trolls for it.  That's probably the only way we could get it.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Nov 14, 2013)

Asperchu_Super_Fan said:
			
		

> Mr. 0,
> 
> I didn't upload it to motherless, in fact motherless as a site disgusts me.  I just found it there.
> 
> ...



That's quite relieving to hear.

Plus we have an archive (not my choice of hosting but whatever) of potentially lost shit.


----------



## DR_Distraction (Dec 7, 2013)

someone please find this


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Dec 7, 2013)

DR_Distraction said:
			
		

> someone please find this



Great bump.


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 7, 2013)

DR_Distraction said:
			
		

> someone please find this


----------



## Varis (Dec 7, 2013)

Smokedaddy said:
			
		

> *AWRIGHT, AWRIGHT.
> 
> I've got it around here someplace.*  It's not just Chris spinning around naked acting retarded -- he's not always spinning, but he's always naked and acting retarded.
> 
> It's either on the lappy or its external HD, gotta plug in and check.  (I snagged Elephants and JUUULAY so I could  make TF2 sprays from them.)  I'll have to find someplace to host it, but I was sniffing around for hosts for other reasons anyway.  I'll be out tomorrow & part of Friday, so give me a little time & check this thread Saturday the 16th.  I might have a link by then.  (Or I might not.)


Any luck finding the video, Smokedaddy?


----------



## homerbeoulve (Dec 7, 2013)

You people are sick for looking the uncensored version of the video.


----------



## BillRiley (Dec 8, 2013)

Asperchu_Super_Fan said:
			
		

> Mr. 0,
> 
> I didn't upload it to motherless, in fact motherless as a site disgusts me.  I just found it there.
> 
> ...



The Internet Never Forgets


----------



## Holdek (Dec 8, 2013)

homerbeoulve said:
			
		

> You people are sick for looking the uncensored version of the video.



 :arrow:


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Dec 8, 2013)

homerbeoulve said:
			
		

> You people are sick for looking the uncensored version of the video.



Never forget.


----------



## exball (Dec 8, 2013)

Ja'mie said:
			
		

> homerbeoulve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

